# Cost of living in the san francisco bay area



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

After living about 10 years in China I am looking at moving to the bay area. I would like to get some realistic info on rental (2br apt), local taxes, utilities and phone/Internet services.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> After living about 10 years in China I am looking at moving to the bay area. I would like to get some realistic info on rental (2br apt), local taxes, utilities and phone/Internet services.
> Thanks for any help.


San Francisco, California City Salary, Average Salaries | PayScale

1 in 3 San Francisco employees earned $100,000 - SFGate


It is expensive there. I think that even the transit system workers were making like 70k or so there. Portland they made around 30-35k (and this is good compared to most places i lived). Everything is very expensive in SF relative to most of the country. I had family in real-estate there, and they say that it is becoming more difficult to even by property there due to the tax laws. 1 dinner out I think was at least 20/person. Many other places this is about 10.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks mtive. I am traveling very regularly to the region but can't get a decent feeling about rent for an apartment (if look zillow or trulia I find 2500$/month) etc. my income is not so much an issue as I am moved my by employer and will be compensated for excessive cost differences.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> Thanks mtive. I am traveling very regularly to the region but can't get a decent feeling about rent for an apartment (if look zillow or trulia I find 2500$/month) etc. my income is not so much an issue as I am moved my by employer and will be compensated for excessive cost differences.


Craigslist is typically a good site to look for an apartment in most cities. You can probably get some estimates about your questions from people there. Be careful about scammers there though (do not send money to landlords without seeing them or having a complex website)

DC I had 3 bedroom way out in the suburbs for around 2800/month. 2 bedrooms were probably like 2k/month. You could probably double this downtown at least. SF is probably a little more than this I imagine. SF may be the most expensive city in the country. DC may be around top5-10.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, will have a look.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

We pay $2600 for a 1 Bdr in a managed building a few blocks west of Union Square. if I were to own a car, add another $300 per month (at least) to park it in the building or a building near by.

There are apartments further in the Tenderloin (the area is kinda seedy, but still nice apartments) for a lot less.

If driving or slightly longer bus trips is your thing, you can get the same or better in the Outer Sunset/Parkside for around $1200-1500, there is usually parking available on the street.

Everything else (food, electric, internet, TV, clothes, appliances) is so obscenely cheap that for us at least (comparing to Auckland, New Zealand) it all kinda evens out.

If driving or really long train/bus trips is your bag, baby, then consider living out in the East Bay, where everything is cheaper again.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, I checked some web sites and indeed this is pretty well covering it. As I need a car for work, I would most likely opt for park side.


----------

